

Big Omaha: Tony Hsieh, Dennis Crowley & more - dustyd
http://www.bigomaha.com/

======
throwthisaway
Just looked at the speaker list... Maybe they should change the name to "Big
NYC."

~~~
pohl
If they did, someone else would snark: "Just looked at where it's being
held...Maybe they should change the name to 'Big Omaha.'"

Disclaimer: I work in Omaha.

